# KVM that supports wireless mouse and Keyboard



## $immond$ (Apr 20, 2010)

I own a D-Link KVM 221 and it does not support most wireless mice or keyboards(or anything). So I am chucking and replacing it with a KVM that supports wireless. Any recommendations would be great. 

Or if possible if anyone could recommend a compatible wired/wireless mouse for the D-link 221 that would be great.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 20, 2010)

I've got this at the shop: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817399045

Since the USB ports are simple straight through connections, whatever is connected to the two ports on the KVM is recognized by the computer as what it really is.  So I keep the USB wireless adaptor in one port, and a USB Flash drive in the other with all my work related software(malware removal tools and such).  And before it is asked, yes I've connected a USB hub to it, but it must be a powered up, a passive hub wouldn't work for some reason, and yes you can use the hub to have more than just the two devices.  However, I've found XP doesn't really respond well to having more than one or two USB devices disconnected at the same time, it sometimes messed up with not recognizing the flash drive when I switch back and forth between the different computer, though I've never had a problem with Vista or Win7.


----------



## $immond$ (Apr 20, 2010)

This one works with wireless receivers from Mice and Keyboards right? I have had nothing but bad luck with my DLINK 221, I just wish I could use more than $5 dollar mice with it.. 

I am going to have separate monitors for my set-up, I just want 1 keyboard/mouse to control my server and and gaming rig, and keep things tidy. Are Belkin any good?


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 20, 2010)

$immond$ said:


> This one works with wireless receivers from Mice and Keyboards right? I have had nothing but bad luck with my DLINK 221.



Yes, I currently have this connected to it: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823301002

Haven't had a problem yet.  The only negative is that every new computer I connect has to first install the USB reciever, then install the keyboard/mouse, but that is expected with wireless USB keyboards and mice anyway even without the KVM present.


----------



## $immond$ (Apr 20, 2010)

Awesome thanks, I might have to pick up this model.

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817399045 

$20 more with shipping here in Canada lol


----------

